# Pork Fat



## Jayfl77 (Jan 12, 2008)

One of my favorite and most common canning is canning Boston butts and beef and onion. I often find the Boston butt on sale for around a buck a pound. When I am butchering them down I cut out as much fat as I can. That leaves me with pounds of fat. Any ideas what I can do with it?


----------



## WesleyDS (Feb 16, 2013)

Render and make soap?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Render and use the lard for cooking/frying?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

render it, jar it, 

you then have an asset. I save every bit of fat. I have been know to smear some on newpapers or cardboard and us it to light fires. --Bear bait stations, take out a spoonfull and melt it and toss chicken food in it for extra fat in the winter.


----------



## Jayfl77 (Jan 12, 2008)

How long does it stay good in the jars? Do I process it?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

I pour mine in freezable containers when cooled somewhat. I also put some in jars hot, add the lids and they self-seal as they cool. Keep in a cool dark place and refrigerate when opened.


----------



## Jayfl77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I render it then pour it into a flat glass container to freeze. Once frozen I remove it from the container, wrap and add it to the stack in the freezer. Any impurities will sink during freezing and you can scrape them right off when you take it out of the pan.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

use it for making sausage?


----------



## MuskovyMom (May 31, 2012)

Not so great for sausage once it's been rendered but fab right away - just freeze the fat if you can't get to making into sausage immediately.

We butchered two pigs last year, each were about 400. I use the rendered lard for just about everything in baking & cooking that I'd otherwise have used butter or oil (and then some). And there is a delicious cookie recipe for saved-up bacon fat in Jennifer McLagan's Fat (regular rendered lard works brilliantly there, too).


----------

